# What's a "Fly" XL Car ?



## mactube (Jul 22, 2016)

Since Select and Black is not making as much money anymore with the update of the app. XL might be a nice upgrade in a higher (paying) class. 
I just don't like to drive a Mini Van .. and an Escalate would be a little to expensive. 

Whats a nice looking Car that qualifies for XL ?


----------



## TWO2SEVEN (Nov 17, 2016)

What's an Escalate?


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Used Mercedes GL320 will get 30mpg on the highway 22 in the city . Crazy reliable tanks and you can get them for pretty cheap ($12k ish) They will also qualify for select in every market


----------



## Frostybob (Jun 2, 2016)

I use a mazda CX9 however its thirsty and XL jobs are about one in ten


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

TWO2SEVEN said:


> What's an Escalate?


An Escalade with hydraulics.


----------



## Tired of this (Apr 10, 2015)

Navigator, Expedition, Tahoe, Sequoia should be all solid choices. I believe the Sequoia requires a timing belt change so keep that in mind. 

The GL320 with Select mentioned above might be your best bet but they might be hard to find.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

If you're gonna do XL and not want to go with a Minivan, I would definitely suggest you get something that'll quality for Select as well. Why limit yourself?

Tahoe and Suburbans are top choice, I haven't seen any GL320 that's as affordable as claimed above, but they do look like they'd make a great XL/Select vehicle.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> If you're gonna do XL and not want to go with a Minivan, I would definitely suggest you get something that'll quality for Select as well. Why limit yourself?
> 
> Tahoe and Suburbans are top choice, I haven't seen any GL320 that's as affordable as claimed above, but they do look like they'd make a great XL/Select vehicle.


There's a couple gl320 and r320 (the r320 is a little cheaper but looks like a mini van) 07 and 08 years with around 120k miles for around 12k heck there's a r320 for $10,500 here with 100k miles

You really don't need to worry about moles as much on diesels

I just like the 30mpg I'd love an X5 35d those will get the same but are pretty fast too but the 3rd row is impossible to find and its worthless plus the bimmer is more money and has a little more maintence then the benz

Both cars can be modified to get 35mpg that's crazy for a 6000 lbs suv


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

I drive a brand new Honda pilot. everyone loves it.... new leather, back up cameras, seats 8, awesome sound system. everyone loves it, and its cheaper than a lot of high end SUV's...


----------



## mactube (Jul 22, 2016)

Great Ideas here... a Mercedes GL 320 sounds nice. Do all of them have a 3rd row ? So to qualify for XL there have to be 7 seats incl. Driver correct ?
Sorry for the Typo in Escalade ..
So with a Mercedes GL 320 you would qualify for Uber X,XL,and select correct ? 
I was always wondering if you have to make up your mind on that day for which category you drive or if the pings are coming in for any category that your car qualifies for ? Can you choose the categories and block X and pool pings ?


----------



## Sharkb8 (Jun 30, 2016)

TWO2SEVEN said:


> What's an Escalate?





mactube said:


> Since Select and Black is not making as much money anymore with the update of the app. XL might be a nice upgrade in a higher (paying) class.
> I just don't like to drive a Mini Van .. and an Escalate would be a little to expensive.
> 
> Whats a nice looking Car that qualifies for XL ?


SIT STILL, don't do a thing until mid-January! That's when we'll know if Ubers going to slash the rates again. I love my Mini-Van.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

mactube said:


> Great Ideas here... a Mercedes GL 320 sounds nice. Do all of them have a 3rd row ? So to qualify for XL there have to be 7 seats incl. Driver correct ?
> Sorry for the Typo in Escalade ..
> So with a Mercedes GL 320 you would qualify for Uber X,XL,and select correct ?
> I was always wondering if you have to make up your mind on that day for which category you drive or if the pings are coming in for any category that your car qualifies for ? Can you choose the categories and block X and pool pings ?


All GL Mercedes have a 3rd row. The 320 is the only one good for uber since it's has a the diesel engine that will last 300k miles plus. And get 30mpg

Every market is different on how they'll set up your profiles but most allow at least a profile that gets everything and then 2 different profiles for select only and xl only. I'd like to have a select/xl only profile and that would be all I'd do 
So you'll have to check with your market


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

If you want something newer look at the upper trim levels of the Dodge Journey. R/T and Crew and Limited. With the 3.6L engine they are smooth and strong. New ones are deeply discounted because a remodel is coming.


----------



## mactube (Jul 22, 2016)

Wow Sharkb8 cut rates again ?? that that's sound good... yeah looks like with uber .. big long time investments are risky.. If I would have bought a select only car I would't have been f#@ked with the new update of the app. Sharkb8 How much would say you make hourly on average in your market ? I calculated 15 - 17.50 on average in LA And also .. do you drive around for Pings or are you posted up some where in a good location? 
@Jimmy Bernat yeah looks like the GL Benz is the best option as fare as economics and looks. 
@occupant I like the looks of most Doges and Chryslers , but have been traumatized by the experience of owning a Chrysler sebering which was in the shop once a month so I wont be able to ever buy a Doge or Chrysler again... especially not used.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

the Benz R320 is even cheaper I just don't like the mini van look to it but it's the same Diesel engine, lighter car (so probably better MPG and Performance) so it's probably the better choice if it was just going to be for Uber but I personally would rather pay a little more for the R320 since I would love driving that car even without doing Uber . 
I'm buying a new car next month and my two cars I'm considering are

2008 Mercedes R320 I'd perfer the 2008 since it's the last year before they went to Bluetech where you need to add the AdBlue
or
2008-2011 BMW X5 35D same gas mileage as the R320 but much faster and IMO Better looking I'm also a huge BMW FanBoy third row is a joke but it's there . BMW will be better on Road the Mercedes Better Off Road (still not an off roading truck)


----------



## mactube (Jul 22, 2016)

I really would love to find out some Numbers in regards to earnings .. to compare to the X earnings ...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Tired of this said:


> Navigator, Expedition, Tahoe, Sequoia should be all solid choices. I believe the Sequoia requires a timing belt change so keep that in mind.
> 
> The GL320 with Select mentioned above might be your best bet but they might be hard to find.


Navigator seems suspect.

ALL the ones I've seen were complete beaters - despite Escalade and Expedition of same year and mIles looking young spry and solid

I'd share some other conclusions but don't wanna create competition for the best options in my area

Well I'll give you one : 2004-2005 grand caravan. Dirt cheap.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Ad Blue is also known as Supertech DEF / $7.88 for 2.5gals

Walmart makes it painless



Jimmy Bernat said:


> the Benz R320 is even cheaper I just don't like the mini van look to it but it's the same Diesel engine, lighter car (so probably better MPG and Performance) so it's probably the better choice if it was just going to be for Uber but I personally would rather pay a little more for the R320 since I would love driving that car even without doing Uber .
> I'm buying a new car next month and my two cars I'm considering are
> 
> 2008 Mercedes R320 I'd perfer the 2008 since it's the last year before they went to Bluetech where you need to add the AdBlue
> ...


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Ad Blue is also known as Supertech DEF / $7.88 for 2.5gals
> 
> Walmart makes it painless


Yeah I'm aware of that but both the gl an X5 have issues with the system failing and the car not running. I'm sure there is a way to bypass the system but to the normal car buyer it's an added expense and extra thing to think about


----------



## Pearlina (Oct 18, 2016)

I drive Toyota Highlander Limited edition and it's great vehicle but new costs a lot of $$ - I have a 2008


----------



## mactube (Jul 22, 2016)

I have found alot of good information here : https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-select-q-a.45280/


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

I'd you want an affordable select/xl vehicle, get a used Buick Enclave.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

jp300h said:


> I'd you want an affordable select/xl vehicle, get a used Buick Enclave.


Saturn Outlook in barely-better Buick skin? Ughhh....no thx

Currently working on refitting an ex-gubmint 2009 Expedition SSV (trooper version) i got for $5k incl tax title and registration....

Shopping for a proper interior (lincoln navigator or expedition limited/king ranch), might post some info on how that goes later


----------



## Blackcar37 (Sep 23, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Used Mercedes GL320 will get 30mpg on the highway 22 in the city . Crazy reliable tanks and you can get them for pretty cheap ($12k ish) They will also qualify for select in every market


A Mercedes has very high maintenance cost. Prius has the best gas mileage and low overhead. Lots of space too.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Blackcar37 said:


> A Mercedes has very high maintenance cost. Prius has the best gas mileage and low overhead. Lots of space too.


Mercedes diesel are actually very low in maintenance for a German luxury suv. 
And a prius isn't a fly xl car it's A X


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Blackcar37 said:


> A Mercedes has very high maintenance cost. Prius has the best gas mileage and low overhead. Lots of space too.


Gas mileage dont mean squat with low base rate and what SHOULD be surge only driving : XL surge outpays a prius at ANY mpg...and XL base rate outpays Prius at ~6-7 mpg and up

Space, lol...no one cares about pax.

My select has NO space for much of anything, guess what pays better


----------



## UberChicago80 (Dec 22, 2016)

A have a combine that can sit 8. Thinking of busting that baby out on NYE


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Gas mileage dont mean squat with low base rate and what SHOULD be surge only driving : XL surge outpays a prius at ANY mpg...and XL base rate outpays Prius at ~6-7 mpg and up
> 
> Space, lol...no one cares about pax.
> 
> My select has NO space for much of anything, guess what pays better


I don't get how people can do this full time or heck even part time with a car that doesn't qualify for Select or XL , I was worried both of my cars were going to fall for select eligibility starting in 2017 but yesterday I actually drove a Uber Support guy to the Uber Greenlight location and talked to him about it and he basically told me since I have a good rating and the car is in good shape that he'd personally extended me out an extra year on both cars . Which was really cool . He basically told me that if someone comes in and there Select car just aged out and they have a good rating ,t he vehicle still is in great shape and the person isn't a jerk that they'll usually keep you on select for at least an additional year . However he did say that they almost never make exceptions to the age for new drivers


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> I don't get how people can do this full time or heck even part time with a car that doesn't qualify for Select or XL


X in my market is almost the same as select in other markets


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> X in my market is almost the same as select in other markets


Yeah but cost of living is higher in Seattle then most other markets so it kinda cancels out .

Not to mention the higher vehicle requirements . Most Markets will except a 2001 in Seattle it's 2007 for UberX


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Yeah but cost of living is higher in Seattle then most other markets so it kinda cancels out .
> 
> Not to mention the higher vehicle requirements . Most Markets will except a 2001 in Seattle it's 2007 for UberX


Not quite, Seattle is so centrally located you can live in the burbs for cheap and only commute 10 to 15 miles to Seattle.

And actually we are 2006 moving to 2007 and other places are 2001 moving to 2002. So its only a 5 year difference from other markets not six.


----------



## scoobydoobydoo (Jan 3, 2016)

I drive a 2014 Ford Explorer which qualifies for XL. I have 90k miles and no maintenance issues. I average 20 - 23 mpg depending on how many hwy miles are in the mix


----------



## BingBang (Nov 29, 2016)

I'd go with the explorer


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

scoobydoobydoo said:


> I drive a 2014 Ford Explorer which qualifies for XL. I have 90k miles and no maintenance issues. I average 20 - 23 mpg depending on how many hwy miles are in the mix


Which engine ? AWD or FWD? 
I love those Explorers , they qualify for Select in my market also (they also qualify for Black/SUV)


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

exPLORER on black/suv???? For reals????

LyftLA blew me off on my initial try to get my exPEDITION on premier...might try again tho, theyre kinda daft after all


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Adieu said:


> exPLORER on black/suv???? For reals????
> 
> LyftLA blew me off on my initial try to get my exPEDITION on premier...might try again tho, theyre kinda daft after all


Right? But I get it every market allows a Tahoe or Yukon on black and they're nowhere near as nice as an Explorer and similarly sized


----------



## Uberliciousness (Jan 3, 2017)

I use a 30th anniversary Town and Country....plenty of room, 2 bluray screens, heated rear seats, moonroof, sirius, auto everything. ...great fuel economy....all around a great vehicle.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Uberliciousness said:


> I use a 30th anniversary Town and Country....plenty of room, 2 bluray screens, heated rear seats, moonroof, sirius, auto everything. ...great fuel economy....all around a great vehicle.


Select? 2013 and newer here gets select


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

mactube said:


> Since Select and Black is not making as much money anymore with the update of the app. XL might be a nice upgrade in a higher (paying) class.
> I just don't like to drive a Mini Van .. and an Escalate would be a little to expensive.
> Whats a nice looking Car that qualifies for XL ?


Get over your mini-van phobia. 
*Buy the least expensive 7 passenger vehicle you can find that will qualify for XL in your region.* 
It's not like we get paid so much that we can afford to allow our personal taste in vehicles to dictate what we use to drive rideshare!
*A $10,000 7 pax SUV will not earn you one cent more than a $5,000 7 pax minivan*. 
Use the $5,000 you save to salve your bruised ego.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Or pick up a select / xl vehicle. Depending on market you can find something that qualifies for both for under $5,000
2007+ Explorers, pilots, xc90 and expeditions all qualify for both (with leather) in a lot of markets. All these in the v6 trim will get close to 20mpg especially if u go 2wd and all are very reliable. (stay away from the xc90 with the v8)


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Or pick up a select / xl vehicle. Depending on market you can find something that qualifies for both for under $5,000
> 2007+ Explorers, pilots, xc90 and expeditions all qualify for both (with leather) in a lot of markets.


As of Jan 1st, many Uber markets require a vehicle that's newer than 2007 for SELECT.

Orlando: 2008
Miami: *2010* (Uber LUX)
Atlanta: 2009
Chicago: 2007
Detroit: 2008
Indianapolis: 2008 (as of 3/2017)
Los Angeles: 2008
Pittsburgh: 2007 (Uber 'Premium')
San Francisco: 2008
Phoenix: 2007
Houston: 2008
Dallas: 2009
New Jersey: 2010 (UberSUV)
Seattle: *2013*
Columbus, Cleveland, Cincinnati:* 2010*


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

I vote for a Ford Flex - if you get a limited it's possible that you could convince them to qualify it as a select with the leather seats. Even at FWD it does pretty good in the snow and I get north of 20 mpgs in the city. Mine is a 2009.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> I vote for a Ford Flex - if you get a limited it's possible that you could convince them to qualify it as a select with the leather seats. Even at FWD it does pretty good in the snow and I get north of 20 mpgs in the city. Mine is a 2009.


Why would you say that?
Do you know that the Ford Flex is on the eligible vehicle list for SELECT in ANY city?
'SELECT' is about "luxury brand' and high-end vehicles... the Flex is neither.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Why would you say that?
> Do you know that the Ford Flex is on the eligible vehicle list for SELECT in ANY city?
> 'SELECT' is about "luxury brand' and high-end vehicles... the Flex is neither.


Actually the flex is eligible in a lot of cities Denver included. 
Select is not for luxury brands and high end vehicles you're thinking uber black


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> As of Jan 1st, many Uber markets require a vehicle that's newer than 2007 for SELECT.
> 
> Orlando: 2008
> Miami: *2010* (Uber LUX)
> ...


Still 2007 in Denver


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Still 2007 in Denver. Actually the flex is eligible in a lot of cities Denver included.


In Denver the range is from 2007-2015 depending on the make & model.
And the Ford Flex is not on the current SELECT eligible vehicle list: https://www.uber.com/drive/denver/vehicle-requirements/ which does include:
Ford - Edge (2013 or later)
Ford - Escape (2015 or later)
Ford - Expedition (2007 or later)
Ford - Explorer (2007 or later)
Ford - F-150 (2013 or later)
Ford - Fusion (2013 or later)
Ford - Taurus (2013 or later)


> Select is not for luxury brands and high end vehicles you're thinking uber black


UberBLACK is for cars that are luxury vehicles covered by commercial (livery) insurance. 
"UberSelect is Uber's entry-level luxury service that seats up to 4 riders. Select cars are brands like BMW, Mercededs, Audi, etc with a leather interior." (now 'non-cloth' interior)


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> In Denver the range is from 2007-2015 depending on the make & model.
> And the Ford Flex is not on the current SELECT eligible vehicle list: https://www.uber.com/drive/denver/vehicle-requirements/ which does include:
> Ford - Edge (2013 or later)
> Ford - Escape (2015 or later)
> ...


There are a couple dozen Ford flex vehicles on select here. Do you really think cars like the Explorer, escape and edge would be on there when the nicer flex isn't?

Some markets allow a 2013 Elantra with cloth on select.
Select is not a luxury level it's a slightly above average vehicle hence why my bmw 335 and vw passat are both select vehicles

The audi a3 isn't on the select list either but my dad is driving his 2007 a3 on select

Didn't u post that u drive an older GMC Arcadia on select? That isn't exactly bmw Mercedes or audi


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> There are a couple dozen Ford flex vehicles on select here. Do you really think cars like the Explorer, escape and edge would be on there when the nicer flex isn't?
> 
> Some markets allow a 2013 Elantra with cloth on select.


Which markets?


> Select is not a luxury level it's a slightly above average vehicle hence why my bmw 335 and vw passat are both select vehicles


Nowhere does Uber say SELECT is a 'slightly above average vehicle' - I quoted what Uber has to say about Select. But obviously some regional ops managers have set lower standards than others (or some have set higher standards than others?).



> The audi a3 isn't on the select list either but my dad is driving his 2007 a3 on select


My '07 Mercedes was set up as SELECT 2 years ago and remains active - but it would not qualify to be set-up for SELECT today... I suspect the same is true for your dad's '03 Audi. It certainly wouldn't qualify here (even though it may in Denver).


> Didn't u post that u drive an older GMC Arcadia on select? That isn't exactly bmw Mercedes or audi


There is no requirement that a SELECT vehicle be a foreign car. Every region is different and the eligibility list is set by the regional ops manager.

Denver, as you can see from the lists, has lower standards than most other markets.
The GMC Acadia SLT2 is a 'luxury' 7 pax vehicle - and the one I drive on LUX and XL is a 2009 (ok for Indiana 'LUX' and SELECT - not for Ohio SELECT).

You and I can argue over whether or not the Ford Flex *should* be on the list of eligible cars (I have no problem with it) - but our opinions don't matter. It is not on the list of SELECT eligible vehicles in Denver (or here).

You are right though - a driver can make the argument with Uber and *hope* they can get it approved for SELECT.
My question was why would you "vote" for (ie: suggest/recommend) a vehicle for XL & Select that isn't on the SELECT eligible vehicle list rather than vote for a vehicle that is on the approved list in the market the driver ( mactube ) was asking about (Los Angeles).

*UberSELECT*
Mid-tier *luxury sedans* command higher fares. See our list of eligible vehicle models, but in rare circumstances other models may qualify.

Additional requirements

Model year 2008 or newer
Leather or vinyl interior with no tears
*Eligible vehicle models*
Acura - RLX, TL, TLX, ILX
Audi - A4, A6, A7, A8, S3, S4, S6, S7, S8
BMW - 3-series, 4-series, 5-series, 6-series 7-series
Cadillac - ATS, CTS, DTS, STS, XTS
Hyundai - Genesis, Equus
Infiniti - G, I, M, Q40
Jaguar - S-Type, XF, XJ
Lexus - ES, IS, GS, LS
Lincoln - MKT, MKS, MKZ, Town Car
Mercedes-Benz - C-Class, E-Class, S-Class
Porsche - Panamera
Tesla - Model S
Volvo - S60, S80​


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Audi a3 not 03 audi 

As far as the elantra have you ever watched uber man? He's in Arkansas I believe and that market (among a few others) allows 2013 or newer elantra on select and it doesn't even need leather ish seats 

As far as the ford flex while not on the list on the web site if you own one on Denver they will automatically send you an email saying it's eligible for select because it's on the list it's also an acceptable car for Uber Suv since it's on the local PUC list


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

If a Chrysler 300 qualifies for select then a Flex limited with leather seats should also qualify. But it would probably take a trip down to the greenlight hub, which is why I haven't pressed it. I've had quite a few pax tell me to get it set up for select. The Chrysler 300 is on the select list in Detroit.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> If a Chrysler 300 qualifies for select then a Flex limited with leather seats should also qualify. But it would probably take a trip down to the greenlight hub, which is why I haven't pressed it. I've had quite a few pax tell me to get it set up for select. The Chrysler 300 is on the select list in Detroit.


The chrysler 300 is a very popular car for UberBlack in most markets too . Don't get me wrong I don't think it's a horrible car but it's kind of a horrible car lol


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Anything FCA (aka Chrysler Dodge Jeep) is sort of a horrible car. And I live about 10 mins from their headquarters.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> Anything FCA (aka Chrysler Dodge Jeep) is sort of a horrible car. And I live about 10 mins from their headquarters.


Speaking of Chrysler , if someone wanted a Plug in Hybrid that would be Eligible for Select and XL (in some markets) you could get the new Pacifica Hybrid with leather and you'd be set . Actually had one as a rental (non hybrid) and thought it was the nicest mini van I have ever been in (except a R series Mercedes which is only kind of a mini van lol)


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Audi a3 not 03 audi
> 
> As far as the elantra have you ever watched uber man? He's in Arkansas I believe and that market (among a few others) allows 2013 or newer elantra on select and it doesn't even need leather ish seats


Where is this 'Arkansas' you speak of? 
Little Rock and Fayetteville do not offer SELECT as a service option (X and XL only).
And I don't see any Uber service at all in Paragould.
Please post links to anywhere you find a Hyundai Elantra as an approved vehicle for SELECT - I'm really curious!



> As far as the ford flex while not on the list on the web site if you own one on Denver they will automatically send you an email saying it's eligible for select because it's on the list it's also an acceptable car for Uber Suv since it's on the local PUC list


Ah - ok - so even though Uber says 'no' to the Flex for SELECT, Uber will invite FLEX drivers to drive SELECT. Sounds like uber!



Jimmy Bernat said:


> The chrysler 300 is a very popular car for UberBlack in most markets too . Don't get me wrong I don't think it's a horrible car but it's kind of a horrible car lol


Uber thought it was a pretty horrible car, too. The 300 was dropped from the UberBLACK list in many cities last year, including: Cleveland, Chicago, LA. (Dallas is still 300 friendly). More importantly, UberBLACK is only available in relatively few cities.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Speaking of Chrysler , if someone wanted a Plug in Hybrid that would be Eligible for Select and XL (in some markets) you could get the new Pacifica Hybrid with leather and you'd be set . Actually had one as a rental (non hybrid) and thought it was the nicest mini van I have ever been in (except a R series Mercedes which is only kind of a mini van lol)


It's not an approved SELECT vehicle here in CLE. Where do you know that the 2017 Pacifica Hybrid is an acceptable SELECT vehicle?


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Where is this 'Arkansas' you speak of?
> Little Rock and Fayetteville do not offer SELECT as a service option (X and XL only).
> And I don't see any Uber service at all in Paragould.
> Please post links to anywhere you find a Hyundai Elantra as an approved vehicle for SELECT - I'm really curious!
> ...


Oklahoma City my bad I was wrong on the market . but 2013+ elantra qualifies for select. Now I had one of these as a rental and it is by far and away the worst car I've ever driven the one I had was a 2016 BIG POS


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> It's not an approved SELECT vehicle here in CLE. Where do you know that the 2017 Pacifica Hybrid is an acceptable SELECT vehicle?


Denver
Tampa Bay

Forsure (chrysler town and country 2013 and newer ": The Pacifica is the new name of the CT&C)


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Denver


Thanks... wow... Denver has about the most extensive SELECT list I've seen for any city. 
I hope the Uber OPS MGR there gets transferred to Ohio!


> Tampa Bay


No minivans on the list in Tampa (as in most cities).

*Tampa SELECT Eligible vehicle models*
Acura - RDX, RL, RLX, RSX, TL, TLX, ILX
Audi - A3, A4, A5, A6, A7, A8, S3, S4, S6, S7, S8. Q3, Q5, Q7, R8
BMW - 3-series, 5-series, 7-series, M3, M5, M6, X1, X3, X4, X5, X6
Cadillac - ATS, CTS, DTS, SRX, STS
Chrysler - 300
Infiniti - EX, FX, G, I, M, Q40, Q50, Q60, Q70, QX50, QX56, QX70
Jaguar - S-Type, X-Type
Land Rover - Evoque, LR2, LR3, LR4
Lexus - ES, GS, GX, IS, LS, LX, RX
Lincoln - MKC, MKX, MKZ, Town Car
Mercedes-Benz - C-Class, E-Class, S-Class, GL-Class, G-Class, GLK-Class, M-Class
Porsche - Macan, Cayenne, Cayman, Panamera
Tesla - Model S, Model X​


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Oklahoma City my bad I was wrong on the market . but 2013+ elantra qualifies for select. Now I had one of these as a rental and it is by far and away the worst car I've ever driven the one I had was a 2016 BIG POS


I can understand how some of these POS cars are SELECT eligible in smaller markets... it's surprising that they even offer SELECT in some of these markets (and not in others - for example, CLEVELAND has SELECT, but Akron which is the same driver/rider market just 20 miles south doesn't offer SEELCT).

EDIT:
Just looked - the Elantra is not on the OKC SELECT list:

Hyundai

Equus 2010
Genesis 2010
Santa Fe 2010


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Well then in the last couple days they've changed the list everywhere but denver
Sorry can't keep up but they were definitely there and people are driving them in those cities.
I was going to move to Tampa for a job and was looking at the list

I'm not gonna argue with you anymore . Because all you do is pull these lists off the internet that really don't mean anything .


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Yeah I am pretty sure minivans dont qualify for select. Just XL


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

I do wonder about Panamera though....afaik it has a grand total of 4 bucket seats

"So cool it doesn't matter"????

And Cayman.....is a tiny coupe that seats 2 and a half


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Yeah I am pretty sure minivans dont qualify for select. Just XL


There's a few markets that have mini vans on their select list. R series Mercedes and Chrysler Town and Country


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

My understanding is the published lists of "select" vehicles doesn't automatically include everything on the list or preclude anything not on the list. What they are looking for is a newer model car that is nice looking with leather seats and a highly rated established driver.

PS - the Ford Flex limited if you bought it new and loaded is 50k plus.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

New cars are for know-nothings


----------



## Marlan P. (Oct 8, 2015)

Def right, the interface for the rider app gives x and xl way more attention, the prices being so big doesn't help either.



mactube said:


> Since Select and Black is not making as much money anymore with the update of the app. XL might be a nice upgrade in a higher (paying) class.
> I just don't like to drive a Mini Van .. and an Escalate would be a little to expensive.
> 
> Whats a nice looking Car that qualifies for XL ?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> There's a few markets that have mini vans on their select list. R series Mercedes and Chrysler Town and Country


Interesting... the town and country was discontinued this year. Chrysler has the first hybrid minivan in the pacifica. Even can go about 30 miles all electric


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Interesting... the town and country was discontinued this year. Chrysler has the first hybrid minivan in the pacifica. Even can go about 30 miles all electric


Yeah the Pacifica is the replacement for the T&C . I bet you'll start seeing a lot of those Hybrid Pacificas on the road as Taxi and TNC vehicles real soon . Right now I think they're too expensive but Chryslers have a knack for dropping in value real fast

MSRP is $43,000 right now (you get a $7,500 federal discount so that drops it down to $35,500) 
Bet you could probably get one just under $40k , wait for some used ones with 10k plus miles and I bet they'll drop into the high 20's still too expensive for a rideshare vehicle but hey some people much disagree


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Pacifica is WAY suspicious


They're usually THE absolute cheapest cars on Craigslist


Gotta be something wrong with em, no?


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Pacifica is WAY suspicious
> 
> They're usually THE absolute cheapest cars on Craigslist
> 
> Gotta be something wrong with em, no?


Those aren't the same as this one 
The older Pacificas were garbage but the Town and Country and Dodge Caravan are solid mini vans . The new pacifica is basically the new Town and Country .

But as far as resale almost all american cars and vans plummet in value


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Pacifica is WAY suspicious
> 
> They're usually THE absolute cheapest cars on Craigslist
> 
> Gotta be something wrong with em, no?


As steve said, you are thinking of their discountined suv.


----------



## Peppino (Dec 2, 2015)

Toyota Highlander


mactube said:


> Since Select and Black is not making as much money anymore with the update of the app. XL might be a nice upgrade in a higher (paying) class.
> I just don't like to drive a Mini Van .. and an Escalate would be a little to expensive.
> 
> Whats a nice looking Car that qualifies for XL ?


oyota


----------



## SkyKing (Jan 16, 2017)

I think my 2017 Nissan Pathfinder should be selected for Uber Select since it can seats up to 8 people ,with black leather interior and black exterior. It's a nice ride.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Uber updated its select list here - The Flex is on the list as long as it's 2013 or newer. Mine's an '09 so next one I get will likely qualify without even groveling.

A 2010 or newer highlander is also on the list. That would be a "fly" XL car I do believe.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> Uber updated its select list here - The Flex is on the list as long as it's 2013 or newer. Mine's an '09 so next one I get will likely qualify without even groveling.
> 
> A 2010 or newer highlander is also on the list. That would be a "fly" XL car I do believe.


Especially a Hybrid highlander, here in Denver they have to be 2013 or newer and those are the remodeled ones that are still pretty pricey


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

My flex is an 09, but I only paid 13k for it. So I'm debating the next car purchase whether I should spend more to get to a select vehicle or stick with a lower cost and continue with x and xl. Right now I'm comfortable with how it's going as this is a side job.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

I've done well with my 2014 Pathfinder. It gets compliments, and seats 7-8.
Pacificas are scary. I've worked on a number of them, and EVERYTHING is a project on them. They're also known, in certain years, to suffer from major trans and/or motor failures.
Highlanders are generally quite nice, and hold up nicely. As do the Pilots. The Mazda crossovers are nice rides, roomy if you get the 3rd row seating, and since they're not using the Ford transmissions anymore, they're pretty sound vehicles.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

merryon2nd said:


> Pacificas are scary. I've worked on a number of them, and EVERYTHING is a project on them. They're also known, in certain years, to suffer from major trans and/or motor failures.


You are thinking of the SUV version which was discontinued.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Meh, I'm thinking new Mopar period. I'm lumping the Durangos and most newer jeeps in there too. They're all sewage.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

TWO2SEVEN said:


> What's an Escalate?


It's a starbucks venti latte with soy.


----------



## PowersAssociates (Dec 13, 2016)

I got a Ford Explorer sport 2017. Qualifies for XL on uber and premier on lyft. Great SUV love it


----------



## PowersAssociates (Dec 13, 2016)

SkyKing said:


> I think my 2017 Nissan Pathfinder should be selected for Uber Select since it can seats up to 8 people ,with black leather interior and black exterior. It's a nice ride.


My 2017 Ford Explorer sport is the same and uber won't make it select but lyft made it premier


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

PowersAssocitates said:


> My 2017 Ford Explorer sport is the same and uber won't make it select but lyft made it premier


Agreed , that's a sweet SUV . It's eligible for Black/SUV in a lot of markets , crazy there are some markets that won't even put it on Select


----------



## PowersAssociates (Dec 13, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Agreed , that's a sweet SUV . It's eligible for Black/SUV in a lot of markets , crazy there are some markets that won't even put it on Select


I'm fighting with them now, by fighting I mean calmly going to the greenlight center next week with proof from lyft that my SUV is a lyft premier so uber is losing money by not having me on the platform bc I won't do uber x or pool


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

PowersAssocitates said:


> I'm fighting with them now, by fighting I mean calmly going to the greenlight center next week with proof from lyft that my SUV is a lyft premier so uber is losing money by not having me on the platform bc I won't do uber x or pool


So I actually drove an Uber employee to our Greenlight office and I asked him about my car which was going to become ineligible for UberSelect after Jan 1st if they added a year to the qualification (which they didn't) he said he didn't know if the year was going to change but since I was a current driver if I came in and was nice and asked they would keep my car on select for at least another year after it was not eligible for select ( I drive a 2015 Passat SEL and 2007 BMW 335 both which were on their last year of eligibility, so I thought) He also said they might want to take a look at the condition of the vehicle but they usually will extended current drivers on Select eligibility as long as they're not jerks


----------



## The bucks county guy (Jan 29, 2017)

TWO2SEVEN said:


> What's an Escalate?


Sister to the Escalade.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

PowersAssocitates said:


> I got a Ford Explorer sport 2017. Qualifies for XL on uber and premier on lyft. Great SUV love it


My 09 Expedition is the same

No reason to pay for a new car.

Get a police Exploder, Expy, or Tahoe, drop in a third row (and some junkyard leather if feeling vain), put some vinyl wrap and plastidip on the cheapest looking parts (steelie wheels, front grille, plastics on console, roof rails...)

....and done.


----------



## AZAV8R (Oct 7, 2016)

You'd probably be as surprised as I was after getting a loaded 2015 Chrysler Town and Country minivan. I went out looking for an Explorer but they were all over priced. I bought the van from a dealer for $16K with 40K miles. (had been a rental vehicle) Even my girlfriend said "Oh hell you're not bringing a minivan home!" 

Needless to say I actually enjoy driving it and it is very comfortable. Even my passengers comment on how nice the van is...."This is a minivan? Wow, this is nice. Never thought I'd say that about a minivan." 

I've put 13,000 rideshare miles on it since September and have not had a single problem with it. And those automatic sliding doors make it easy for the pax to get in and out. I get 21-22 mpg


----------



## PowersAssociates (Dec 13, 2016)

AZAV8R said:


> You'd probably be as surprised as I was after getting a loaded 2015 Chrysler Town and Country minivan. I went out looking for an Explorer but they were all over priced. I bought the van from a dealer for $16K with 40K miles. (had been a rental vehicle) Even my girlfriend said "Oh hell you're not bringing a minivan home!"
> 
> Needless to say I actually enjoy driving it and it is very comfortable. Even my passengers comment on how nice the van is...."This is a minivan? Wow, this is nice. Never thought I'd say that about a minivan."
> 
> I've put 13,000 rideshare miles on it since September and have not had a single problem with it. And those automatic sliding doors make it easy for the pax to get in and out. I get 21-22 mpg


That's awesome. I bought the Explorer for personal use and use it for uber/lyft bc I own it lol but that's a great idea for someone starting out


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

PowersAssocitates said:


> That's awesome. I bought the Explorer for personal use and use it for uber/lyft bc I own it lol but that's a great idea for someone starting out


No its not

Dude spent 16 grand on it

That's Maserati and Escalade territory


----------



## PowersAssociates (Dec 13, 2016)

Adieu said:


> No its not
> 
> Dude spent 16 grand on it
> 
> That's Maserati and Escalade territory


Where can you get a Maserati for 16k??


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

PowersAssocitates said:


> Where can you get a Maserati for 16k??


Craigslist?

There was also a fixer upper in Compton for $8k a while back...

Anyway Escalade would be a better rideshare choice. And those CAN be found in years young enough to go Select/XL


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Craigslist?
> 
> There was also a fixer upper in Compton for $8k a while back...
> 
> Anyway Escalade would be a better rideshare choice. And those CAN be found in years young enough to go Select/XL


Also depends on your market . For some reasons cars in Denver are 20-40% more then other cities . I've thought about buying my next car out of state to save some money


----------

